# What should I expect to pay left over 2009 5.2 pro



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all. What is a reasonable amount to pay for a left over 2009 Madone 5.2 Pro? Anything not to like? I'm 6'2" and about 210 if it matters.

Quick little review and my thoughts and feelings.

I went to the LBS looking at a 2010 4.5 rode it, liked the ride. When I got back the guy goes this is going to seem like the ultimate upsell but we have a left over 2009 5.2 in your size that I want you to ride. 

First off I love the black and gray color scheme. This will be my first "real" road bike so my calibration for comparison might be way off. To me the 5.2 was just much more solid feeling than the 4.5 and I didn't feel the road as much as the 4.5. Its really fast on the smooth flats. 

I'm a bit concerned about the gearing, my cardio is not quite up to pulling big gears on steeps yet so a couple of times on my test ride I found myself small ring up front and big ring in the back and wished I had one more back there so I could keep spinning. Maybe I just need to ride more. 

So what's a good deal for this leftover 2009?

Thanks all.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hmm, most "deals" I've seen for that bike are right around $3k.


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

I started discussing it with them today and they started at $3400, I've got them right now down to $3000. 

I'm going to pull the trigger. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoy your new bike!


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

Update: I bought the bike, but before I did I asked the LBS to put a compact crank on. Its now a totally different ride.  Now its time for miles....


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

PICS please!!!!!!


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

eyezlee said:


> Update: I bought the bike, but before I did I asked the LBS to put a compact crank on. Its now a totally different ride.  Now its time for miles....


Yep! *Compact cranks rock!* When I went to look at a 2009 left over Scott R4 at our LBS, I called my wife before writing the check, "Honey, the good news is it has a compact crank and an 11-28 cassette, so it's just like what I would have ordered. Oh, and the bad news is it has a compact crank and an 11-28 cassette, so I am going to write a big check."

That was 4500 miles ago. I'm still smiling.  

With apologies to the Trek forum for mentioning another really nice bicycle brand. :blush2:


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

Took it out today for an hour ~12. Unbelievable. I really had no idea the difference in road bikes in general and the old Trek 830 I've had for years. I wish I would have made the jump much sooner. Acceleration is quite good I can actually feel my effort turn into speed.

Here's a couple of pics. Need some better ones.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Very elegant! :thumbsup:


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

one small piece of advice. inspect your wheels frequently. Those paired spokes have caused rim cracks. and those hubs have had issues as well. otherwise, awesome bike, i really like the colors and your bar and saddle color choices. (White bottle cages would look great too)


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

Thinking of adding white look Keo 2 Max pedals. If you look close you'll see that those are forte campus pedals. I don't know what pedals to choose at this point so its the 3 pounders for now.


----------

